# cellular deer cams



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

i am totaly cluless when it comes to cellular deer cams. so please help me out. i currently have verizon wireless, do i have to get what that is verizon connected?
also do i have to purchase a seperate plan for the cam that i purchase? and when the cam takes a photo does it only download using data or will it use my home wifi if at home?
any other advice is great


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Verizon or at and t doesn’t matter it just uses the cell network to send to your phone, you use an app, I’ve used moultrie and SPYPOINT they’ve both worked decently well supposedly best is tactacam if you can find them though I love them!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its totally separate from your phone account. You sign up through the camera app when you set it up, you don’t have to go to the phone store. Each camera needs its own account. You can pay all in one lump sum per month if you have more than one of the same camera, but they all have their own account. They only use data, no wifi.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

So they dont use the current plan you have.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, its not part of your phone plan.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

What Is the average monthly cost?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on how many pics you want sent, and it varies a little by brand. For most brands, the cheapest is $5/month and the highest is $15/month. I think exactly how many you get sent for those prices varies a little. But even pics that aren’t sent to your phone are still stored on the card.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

What about cuddle game cameras ? Any one use them ? I see you can link up to 16 cameras together on 1 cell plan ? Good or bad ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The idea behind Cuddelink is great. I have no personal experience, but reviews for the most part aren’t great. Lots of complaints about terrible battery life, and just poor operation in general. But those are just online reviews, I have to assume they work well for most people or they wouldn’t still be on the market. I sure like the idea but its a lot of money if they end up not working for me.
And with all cell cameras, they can only send pics if they have good cell service.


----------



## black&mild (Jan 29, 2015)

Spartan cams..I have many.... you can add to your Verizon plan for $5 a month unlimited pics...think it's $49 one time fee to add...there customer service is awesome


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

black&mild said:


> Spartan cams..I have many.... you can add to your Verizon plan for $5 a month unlimited pics...think it's $49 one time fee to add...there customer service is awesome


But isn’t the $5 for each *additional* camera added after paying the normal plan price for the first camera? The cheapest plan I saw on their site is $16/month. And that was only 1 gig of data. They don’t list an unlimited plan.


----------



## black&mild (Jan 29, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> But isn’t the $5 for each *additional* camera added after paying the normal plan price for the first camera? The cheapest plan I saw on their site is $16/month. And that was only 1 gig of data. They don’t list an unlimited plan.


Nope i pay $5 a month per cam.....and one time add a device fee per cam...Verizon


----------



## black&mild (Jan 29, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> But isn’t the $5 for each *additional* camera added after paying the normal plan price for the first camera? The cheapest plan I saw on their site is $16/month. And that was only 1 gig of data. They don’t list an unlimited plan.


Most won't tell you that but you can inquire through Spartan cam...they got great customer service...ive been running there cams for years started with 2g no complaints


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

I use SPYPOINT and your first 100 pictures are free per month. After that it stores them on the card or you can pay extra for more pictures. I run them on trails and don’t bait. 100 free pictures per month per camera is normally enough for me


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

I normally set the longest delay as well. 3 minutes I believe. I hunt any hour and a half from my house. We hunt to fill the freezer and don’t care about antlers. Just need to pattern them and we go hunt.

The link I provided will turn any of your current cameras into a cell cam for under $40. I use 5 of them and have never paid a cent for pictures 



https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/spypoint-cell-link-trail-camera-universal-cellular-modem-20sytaclllnknvrsltch/20sytaclllnknvrsltch?sku=21119349&camp=CSE:DSG_92700049813245251_pla_pla-508049920297&segment=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwMqMyIiv8gIVDI3ICh2KQgTCEAQYBSABEgLVvPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use spy point cams. I just put them out today for this season. Just download the app and all the settings are there. Prices are good and I just use them on trails also so I don't use more then 1000 pics a month and only run them for like 3 months. The spy point link micro is a great cam for the money. 2 for $150 I seen somewhere. Just be sure to use ultimate lithium AA batteries. With those batteries they last me till like January. I have mine set to send pics every two hours.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a Spartan GoCam 4G on Verizon. You have 3 options, at least with Spartan. 

1. You can buy their premium subscription which includes data. With this, pictures & videos go straight to the Spartan app. Your cost is dependent on how much data you use. There are different data plans available. I was on the 250MB for $11.99/month. The issue I ran into, because I request so many videos, is that I would use up 250MB in 3 weeks, so I was paying $11.99 every 3-4 weeks. If you have a camera on a feeder or somewhere with a bunch of activity, you will burn through data. Even a windy day can burn through a bunch of data - on those days it is best to change settings and have camera stop sending pictures til the wind dies off. 

2. You can buy monthly subscription credits (for the app to work) direct from Spartan for around $3/month and you add the camera to your verizon account. I have an unlimited data plan for the camera, around $5/month before tax and fees. So the cost is maybe a little cheaper than getting premium plan and data from Spartan, but the real benefit is that it is unlimited data! I can request unlimited videos and high-res photos, until my battery dies. LOL 
I'm adding a solar panel this weekend so that I won't have to recharge my battery anymore. 

3. I don't know all the details, but you can use the Spartan cameras without their subscription - but you still need a data plan. My understanding is that the camera will email photos to you instead of using the app. I don't know much about it but for as cheap as their subscription is, I don't know why you wouldn't use it. 

I know that Spartan is also offering a shared data package now if you have multiple cameras, they all use data from the same data limit. I don't know many details beyond that. Honestly, when I get additional Spartan cameras I will still use option 2.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> What Is the average monthly cost?


You get 100 free pics a month with SPYPOINT cameras then you have to pull card and see the rest for the month. Or you can buy plans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

i purchased the Cell link. mixed emotions on spy point so far. i keep getting cable disconnected notice. but its not ... support center is useless. anyone else having same issue


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I purchased two of the bushnell cellucore 20's. Ive been very happy with them, ive got unlimited on one and 2000 pics on the other and its 24.95 a month. after 4000 pics on the one camer the battery life is at 96%. One is att the other is verison


----------

